# The sub enclosure plan



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok so this is how im going to install my sub, dont tell me not to do it because of htis and that because I dont care. This is how I'm doing it and I didnt ask if this is how I should.

My question is if anyone has done this in a 200sx around here and has pics. Any tips on how too seal that front piece to the trunk opening well will be apreciated.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I assume that pic isn't yours. Whats wrong with what they did? Looks like some kind of roof sealer... To fit it, I would work on the front of the box by itself first. Use a piece of cardboard to make a template, then transfer it to mdf and cut. Build the rest of the box around that. Seal with silicon or fiberglass for a permanent fixture.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

On a B14 you have a removable metal plate that acts as a pass through surround. It is on an angle so the front of the box will need to be at the same angle for it to seal against the metal plate. It is pretty straight forward and will work, you just need to get the angle right. 

Although I am not sure why you are soo concerned about it being so sealed to the interior of the car. The waves WILL make it back into the trunk through the opening on the top of the rear deck and also the holes for the rear seat belts.... 

The material used appars to be cascade audio V block mat. I used lots of it in my car when the stereo was installed in it.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> On a B14 you have a removable metal plate that acts as a pass through surround. It is on an angle so the front of the box will need to be at the same angle for it to seal against the metal plate. It is pretty straight forward and will work, you just need to get the angle right.
> 
> Although I am not sure why you are soo concerned about it being so sealed to the interior of the car. The waves WILL make it back into the trunk through the opening on the top of the rear deck and also the holes for the rear seat belts....
> 
> The material used appars to be cascade audio V block mat. I used lots of it in my car when the stereo was installed in it.



What does that V block do Wes? And where can you get it?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> What does that V block do Wes? And where can you get it?


It is just like dynamat or the like with some different porperties. It is MUCH thinner and lighter and is very elastic. It can form to damn near anything. Search the web for cascade audio. Only downside is that it is not cheap...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

^^ parts express has it. I think it is listed as CAE-- Cascade Audio Engineering, or something like that.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know if your still looking for someone who did this set up but here's an idea. Not my car just to let you know. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/775251/5


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

Here you go I just redid my system. Here's what it looks like now.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

not bad.. But I would recommend to run your wires for RCA, remote etc.. under the driver side paneling. There is a small open area behind there in the far bottom corner near the door. All in all looks nice. And fix your damn rubber stripping.. its hanging.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> not bad.. But I would recommend to run your wires for RCA, remote etc.. under the driver side paneling. There is a small open area behind there in the far bottom corner near the door. All in all looks nice. And fix your damn rubber stripping.. its hanging.


Gonna have to disagree here. he factory power wiring and harness runs on the drivers side. I ran power and remote on the driver side and everything else on the passenger side. The passenger side wiring channel is pretty much empty except for the dome light wire IIRC.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Understood... But i didn't say run the wires with the stock wireing just though the gap behind the plastic for better hideing. I personally ran mine right though the.. i'm guessing 2"x1" whole and under the seat and right down the middle and around the boot.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Understood... But i didn't say run the wires with the stock wireing just though the gap behind the plastic for better hideing. I personally ran mine right though the.. i'm guessing 2"x1" whole and under the seat and right down the middle and around the boot.



Got ya. When I did my wiring I did not want to see any wiring with the carpet out (IASCA shit don't ask). As a result I used the factory wiring channel underneath the door sill.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

looks nice. Fix the rubber!! haha. nice job though. looks really clean. How does it sound?


----------

